# Yellow Star



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

This LPG 1980 Kochi build , became the Italian YELLOW STAR of Stargas di
Navigazine in 1998. She was built as SHOSEKI MARU N 2.
Under repair Genoa august 2004.


----------

